# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > Máy Tính Xách Tay >  Sửa Chữa Máy Tính Tại Nhà

## ynguyenco

*sửa chữa MÁY TÍNH TẠI  NHÀ*

Với nhiều năm kinh nghiệm hoạt động trong lĩnh vực CNTT, chúng tôi đã phục vụ cho nhiều Doanh nghiệp, Công ty và Cá nhân khác nhau và đã khẳng định được uy tín của mình.

   Chúng tôi cung cấp các loại hình dịch vụ tu sửa máy tính đa dạng theo yêu cầu của khách bao gồm: Dịch vụ tu tạo theo cuộc gọi và Dịch vụ sửa chữa, bảo trì định kỳ...

Đ/c: *399 xô viết nghệ tĩnh, bình thạnh, hcm*

Hotline:* 0975160660*

----------

